Ask HN: What are most recommended books for startups? - throwaway_yc
======
Bostonian
I liked "Founders at Work: Stories of Startups' Early Days" (2009) and have
heard good thing about "Zero to One: Notes on Startups, or How to Build the
Future" (2014).

